# update typo -- how bad?



## myfbsdreader (Oct 9, 2012)

I typed "make buildworld" and "make buildkernel" and then "make install kernel" and the machine obediently did what I asked -- with the extra space in the last command.  What did I do?  I redid "make buildworld" and "make buildkernel" and wonder if I should undo something before I try to install and reboot.  Hoping it was a harmless mistake.


----------

